

Ask HN: Revolutionizing self-service in the healthcare industry - slf_srv_hsptl

I posted this question a day ago at https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5816537 but updated the title in case the original title was the reason for zero interest.<p>I sincerely want your feedback if this is a good idea to pursue.<p>Was the zero interest on the original post due to a poorly chosen title or is this idea not valid enough to be worth solving?<p>How should I go about validating this idea and signing up customers?
======
czbond
The problem was probably that there were too many lines of text before an
actual question. TL;DR Just IMHO. I read it and can't figure out exactly what
you're asking....

